# Keeping Kakars



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Apr 20, 2018)

Please don't think I am trying to be rude.  This is extremely embarrassing, but I need practical advice.

I am a man and wear pants tightened around my waist with a belt so nothing shows, but no matter how tight I tie the string of my kacheras they keep falling down inside my pants and that pretty much destroys the reason for wearing them.  Do you have any advice as to how to keep them up on my waist?  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 20, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Please don't think I am trying to be rude.  This is extremely embarrassing, but I need practical advice.
> 
> I am a man and wear pants tightened around my waist with a belt so nothing shows, but no matter how tight I tie the string of my kacheras they keep falling down inside my pants and that pretty much destroys the reason for wearing them.  Do you have any advice as to how to keep them up on my waist?  Thank you so much for your help.




look upon it as a test, if you can't work it out, then figuring out the meaning of life, and understanding your place in the universe is going to be quite hard


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Apr 20, 2018)

SGGS makes it clear that union with Guru Sahib is the true purpose of life.  I was looking not so much for philosophical discourse but a utilitarian way of keeping covered and not tripping whislt I am walking.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> SGGS makes it clear that union with Guru Sahib is the true purpose of life.  I was looking not so much for philosophical discourse but a utilitarian way of keeping covered and not tripping whislt I am walking.



ahhh, well first off, as I said, if you cannot figure such a simple problem out on your own, you have little chance of achieving union with Guru Sahib, which is infinitely harder than keeping your Kacha in place, 

but if you are not looking for philosophical discourse, try fallingkachas.com, where they do have a forum on the very subject of how to keep your kacha in place, its very informative with case studies and peoples life stories of how they had the same problem as your goodself, and how they triumphed, obviously some never managed to achieve the objective, and thus there are also stories of how they managed to live with this ailment, and also how it affected their lives, its a good site! try it!


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Please don't think I am trying to be rude.  This is extremely embarrassing, but I need practical advice.
> 
> I am a man and wear pants tightened around my waist with a belt so nothing shows, but no matter how tight I tie the string of my kacheras they keep falling down inside my pants and that pretty much destroys the reason for wearing them.  Do you have any advice as to how to keep them up on my waist?  Thank you so much for your help.



Just a thought why not pull the nala through the button hole of your pants and then back in at the top of the zipper and do a little tie on it to keep it there? Then it should stay level with the button hole of your pants. Though I’m not a male LOL but was just a way I thought might work.


----------



## Original (Apr 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Please don't think I am trying to be rude.


..you're not ! you're someone sent by Guru Sahib to find a solution to your immediate concern - full stop. Let's see if we can help.....


Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> This is extremely embarrassing, but I need practical advice.


..I wouldn't say embarrassing ! I'd say this is you being "proactive". God knows how many others like you are simply bottling it and tolerating, uncomfortably. Consider your self an "extraordinary" amongst the ordinary for airing it. Thank you


Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I am a man


..that's an understatement ! by default all humans are either male or female [narrow interpretation], but by the grace of God [Gur Prasad] are they accredited spiritual status, such as your self - a gursikh. That by contrast, makes you more than a man.


Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I am a man and wear pants tightened around my waist with a belt so nothing shows, but no matter how tight I tie the string of my kacheras they keep falling down inside my pants and that pretty much destroys the reason for wearing them. Do you have any advice as to how to keep them up on my waist? Thank you so much for your help.


....here, lateral thinking is required together with keeping status quo [gursikh]. First, the rationale behind the 5ks. Are they the end of a journey or, are they the means to a journey ? Second, are they symbolic in nature or, are they real ?

.....I'll say more once you've had a chance to think and respond - bye for now !


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 21, 2018)

rather than lateral thinking, I was going to suggest elastic thinking, but then I saw this........


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Please don't think I am trying to be rude.  This is extremely embarrassing, but I need practical advice.
> 
> I am a man and wear pants tightened around my waist with a belt so nothing shows, but no matter how tight I tie the string of my kacheras they keep falling down inside my pants and that pretty much destroys the reason for wearing them.  Do you have any advice as to how to keep them up on my waist?  Thank you so much for your help.


Go commando. Metaphorically you've let your kacheras foil you .. Bana is heavy ,


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Apr 21, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> ahhh, well first off, as I said, if you cannot figure such a simple problem out on your own, you have little chance of achieving union with Guru Sahib, which is infinitely harder than keeping your Kacha in place,
> 
> but if you are not looking for philosophical discourse, try fallingkachas.com, where they do have a forum on the very subject of how to keep your kacha in place, its very informative with case studies and peoples life stories of how they had the same problem as your goodself, and how they triumphed, obviously some never managed to achieve the objective, and thus there are also stories of how they managed to live with this ailment, and also how it affected their lives, its a good site! try it!


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Apr 21, 2018)

I clicked on the link, but I got an error message saying that site could not be found.  You may have been playing a joke on me, but I thought it might be real because I seriously doubt I am the only person with this problem since the invention of kachera.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Apr 21, 2018)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> Just a thought why not pull the nala through the button hole of your pants and then back in at the top of the zipper and do a little tie on it to keep it there? Then it should stay level with the button hole of your pants. Though I’m not a male LOL but was just a way I thought might work.



Thank you, Harkiran Kaur Ji.  I will give that a try.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Apr 21, 2018)

Original said:


> ..you're not ! you're someone sent by Guru Sahib to find a solution to your immediate concern - full stop. Let's see if we can help.....
> 
> ..I wouldn't say embarrassing ! I'd say this is you being "proactive". God knows how many others like you are simply bottling it and tolerating, uncomfortably. Consider your self an "extraordinary" amongst the ordinary for airing it. Thank you
> 
> ...


Dear Original-- Regardless if they are the end or the means of the journey, I am obligated to wear them, so I must deal with the challenge of keeping them up and not getting tripped by them.  Thank you for your kind words, anyway.  Actually, I had been expecting the moderator to lambast me for asking a question of such an intimate nature, so I am surprised s/he even posted it.  I am still embarrassed, though.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Apr 21, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> Go commando. Metaphorically you've let your kacheras foil you .. Bana is heavy ,


Yes, heavy.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I clicked on the link, but I got an error message saying that site could not be found.  You may have been playing a joke on me, but I thought it might be real because I seriously doubt I am the only person with this problem since the invention of kachera.



admin! a poll!!


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Dear Original-- Regardless if they are the end or the means of the journey, I am obligated to wear them, so I must deal with the challenge of keeping them up and not getting tripped by them.  Thank you for your kind words, anyway.  Actually, I had been expecting the moderator to lambast me for asking a question of such an intimate nature, so I am surprised s/he even posted it.  I am still embarrassed, though.


its not an intimate question, its a stupid question, especially for a philosophy forum, try featherlightkacha.com


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 21, 2018)

-As most of you know, the left side of my body is mostly paralyzed. Try as I may I cannot properly tie my kachera.  Given the choice of elastic or no kachera, I opt for elastic. Harkiran ji's idea sounds good. I usually wear elastic bands on my pants because buttons and zippers are really hard for me. Since many Sikhs are military and military people are often injured, I wonder how Sikhs with similar disabilities handle this.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Apr 21, 2018)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> -As most of you know, the left side of my body is mostly paralyzed. Try as I may I cannot properly tie my kachera.  Given the choice of elastic or no kachera, I opt for elastic. Harkiran ji's idea sounds good. I usually wear elastic bands on my pants because buttons and zippers are really hard for me. Since many Sikhs are military and military people are often injured, I wonder how Sikhs with similar disabilities handle this.


Inderjeet Kaur Ji, I am not a specialist in this, but I am of the personal belief that if you are physically unable to tie your kachera it is ok to wear elastic since the psychological and spiritual results (modesty and sexual self-control) of wearing kacheras are what is important, and if kacheras with elastic bands give you that then it is fine.  Obviously, kacheras were invented before the use of elastic waistbands (I guess), so maybe when Guru Gobind Singh Ji instituted them as a kakar he was thinking of what was available at the time.  And frankly, I think if someone is of the mind to engage in lust they can untie their kachera as quickly as they could remove ones with elastic.  Your own situation and your query about the possible injuries of military Sikhs is a real issue, and too other people who are unable to tie, such as elderly people who have lost strength in their hands or have arthritis, etc.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 22, 2018)

ok ok ok ok  I have the answer, what about, <pause> elasticated nalas that you can tie, there you go, everyone's happy


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 22, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> ok ok ok ok  I have the answer, what about, <pause> elasticated nalas that you can tie, there you go, everyone's happy


Ingenius, Harry!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 22, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Please don't think I am trying to be rude.  This is extremely embarrassing, but I need practical advice.
> 
> I am a man and wear pants tightened around my waist with a belt so nothing shows, but no matter how tight I tie the string of my kacheras they keep falling down inside my pants and that pretty much destroys the reason for wearing them.  Do you have any advice as to how to keep them up on my waist?  Thank you so much for your help.



Amardeep Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

Keeping one's knickers on when needed requires more a mental strength than a physical one. To be honest, this is the first time I have heard this but it is an interesting dilemma. A gentleman from Atlanta had the similar problem in Atlanta, which was, he felt very embarrassed opening his looong narrah in front of others in the loo.
To be honest, I have never had this problem.

There could be many factors.

The kachera size makes it falls off.
Your weight. If you have your tummy bulging out, then the kachera would slip everytime you tie it on your tummy. The only solution to this case is to tie it under your tummy.

If all fails, then send us your picture with just about to fall kachera so we can help you better.


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 23, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> ok ok ok ok  I have the answer, what about, <pause> elasticated nalas that you can tie, there you go, everyone's happy


Everyone's a winner !


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 23, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> ok ok ok ok  I have the answer, what about, <pause> elasticated nalas that you can tie, there you go, everyone's happy


Everyone's a winner !


----------

